
Should the UK be raising rather than lowering the voting age? - benj111
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-46737013
======
simonh
A serious concern for me is also exposing younger people to the pressure of
targeted political advertising, and the social pressures associated with
politics. Do we allow political campaigning or political activism in schools?
How do we define, manage or prevent it? I don't see how it would be possible
to do this without politicizing schools even if it occurs covertly. I'm all
for introducing young people to political discourse and political ideas, but
making young people under 18 targets for political campaigning or political
activists within their cohort is an awful idea.

